# The Worst Thing Ever. Someone Help



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/zip/1841082986.html

And i quote


_I have free Voles for the taking. If you can catch them, you can have them to feed your snake or whatever creature you have that will eat them.  _

Someone call and adopt those poor things.

Or they will be eaten !


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Unfortunaly, thats life.
Snakes need to eat to. If we rescued every rat/mouse/hamster/gerbil/vole that was on craigslist....snakes would starve and die, and we would be OVERRUN with pets.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If you live close, and if these are wild (from the ''if you can catch them he mentioned'') You could maybe set up a catch and release thing?

Kiko is right, snakes do have to eat. However I don't agree with feeding live, if I was closer I would help out for sure somehow!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I wish i could! Thats the problem!

I need someone to help them.

I feel so sad


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Hopefully no one that owns a reptile will respond to it well any "proper" reptile owner that is, wild animals should never be fed to a pet as they could have some illness that can be passed on and what not.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I hope so!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Voles are wild animals.
No one should be taking them anyway.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah but obviously the bone head who posted the ad wants them gone, any way possible. I was thinking a wildlife rescue called be called in to set up live traps? Any release them somewhere else.


----------

